# Today's Amtrak Derailment Hearing



## twa904 (Jun 2, 2015)

Did anyone get to see the House Transportation & Infrastructure Committee hearing today? I've read where people here on this forum talk about how many billions PTC cost. At about the 1 hour and 55 minute point of the hearing it was pointed out that it was costing Amtrak only $131.2 M to install PTC on the entire NEC.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 2, 2015)

The hearing is being discussed in the most recent posts in this thread.


----------

